# 2016 Uinta Elk?



## JT770 (Jan 25, 2016)

Hello all,

I'm brand new to the forum and am looking for a little help or constructive criticism on my hunt plan for next year. Definitely not looking for honey-holes or 10 digit grids, just a point in the right direction.

I'm an active duty Marine that grew up on the east coast as a whitetail hunter but have had the fortune of being stationed on CA/NV border. I'm definitely new to western hunting but have experienced some succes knocking down a couple CA mule deer (eastern Sierra Nevadas) on solo backpack hunts and a Cow elk in CO last year out of a drop camp. Basically, I don't think I'm completely clueless and am definitely not afraid of some hard work or covering some ground.

Right now my group will consist of about 4-6 guys for the Any Bull Rifle season. I have a line on renting some horses and we plan on packing in the 7th then hunting the 8th through the 15th. I want to try to get 5-7 miles off the roads, set up camp, then hunt from there. Most of the guys I'm going with are in there late 20's as well so we plan on covering some ground to try to get on some Elk.

Right now I'm looking at the Southern Slope east towards the actuall wilderness area. My main issue is finding a step off point then a general area to set up camp. I live about 8 hours drive away, so after some serious google Earth and map work, I'm hoping to go backpack and check it out this spring.

From all the reading I have done so far, it looks like I should expect high pressure by the roads and rugged country and low elk densities in the back country. 

Any suggestions or advice is greatly appreciated!

Thanks, Jon


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Take your fishing poles, enjoy the beautiful country.....


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

It takes a few years to learn the uintas as far as elk patterns and where they are. But when you do and consistently get on bulls with an open bull tag in utah. It is a reward like no other 

I have been lucky enough to get 3 nice 6 points and some rag horns over the years. And I smile just as much if not more over those then my limited entry bull.
It's hard work but the reward is worth it you are on the right path with the south slope. PM sent


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I think you would have more success in Idaho or Colorado on one of there OTC rifle hunts, I am betting the dates would be similar. Do you have to hunt in Utah? The extra couple hours drive would be worthwhile I think. I love the Uintas and hunt there about every year, but it's because I live here and it's the only place I can hunt bulls each year.

I do the horse pack in thing and have figured some stuff out and I am not even going to tell you what side of the range I hunt--it took too many years to figure stuff out. Every year I usually have a chance at a legal elk, I passed on spikes the last 2 years and almost had a rag horn this year but it wasn't in the cards. I am not successful every year and I don't have a large hunting party like you will which would make it more difficult in my opinion. 

Being that you are out of state can you scout at all? Have you ever hunted with horses before? They are a huge hassle and it definitely has a learning curve to it--I have the scars to prove it! If you are paying a horse outfitter then I would take that money and apply right now for the Wyoming Special general hunt as its a much better hunt than the Uintas. Utah OTC Uintas is not a destination hunt for a reason, unless you have private land or some mega honey hole you would be better off someplace else, even for a hard chargin Marine.

If you want cred pics shoot me a PM with your email, I'm not posting any. Trust me on this one--with that many grunts you would be better off somewhere else.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

There will still be a lot of snow up there is the spring. If you are going to scout. It would be better to hold off until early to mid summer imo.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Airborne said:


> I think you would have more success in Idaho or Colorado on one of there OTC rifle hunts, I am betting the dates would be similar. Do you have to hunt in Utah? The extra couple hours drive would be worthwhile I think. I love the Uintas and hunt there about every year, but it's because I live here and it's the only place I can hunt bulls each year.
> 
> I do the horse pack in thing and have figured some stuff out and I am not even going to tell you what side of the range I hunt--it took too many years to figure stuff out. Every year I usually have a chance at a legal elk, I passed on spikes the last 2 years and almost had a rag horn this year but it wasn't in the cards. I am not successful every year and I don't have a large hunting party like you will which would make it more difficult in my opinion.
> 
> ...


I agree with the notion to hunt somewhere else.

Not saying that it cannot be done in the Uinta's, but your odds of getting an elk somewhere else is higher. Utah does not even measure the success rates of these hunts and that should be a red flag.

Idaho or Colorado or Montana should be a lot better for general tag purposes. Wyoming has a high success rate general elk tag, but it will take a bit of time to draw in the regular draw.


----------



## JT770 (Jan 25, 2016)

Gentlemen,

Thanks for the feedback. To elaborate a little more, total costs and the composition of my group is a driving factor. So far it's looking like 3-4 guys in our late 20's and my two uncles in their mid-late 50's which rules out a back pack hunt.

The additional drive is not an issue at all and I have looked into Idaho and Colorado. However, I have not figured out a way to get away from the OTC road hunters and crowds without either ditching my uncles and backpacking in or spending $1500 to $2200 per person for the Drop Camp alone.

In Utah, between tag/horses/food and etc. we are looking at approximately $1400 per person. About $750 this is for the horses, so if anyone knows an outfitter/ranch/trespass fee or other way this money could be better spent in Idaho or Colorado to get us away from the Orange Army im all ears.

Not looking for 350 bulls, just a chance to get away from the crowds and see and hopefully have an opportunity on a couple elk. 

Thanks again, Jon


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I will echo what Airborne said about the horses being a hassle. Taking them on hunting pack trips is more work than fun if you plan on hunting and taking care of them simultaneously. Hopefully if you are renting horses a guide/wrangler is part of the deal. If not my advice is that if you are going with a group of 4 or more for that amount of time is to rotate days as wranglers. One person is responsible for the horse each day and rotate through the trip. There is a laundry list of issues that can come up with horses aside from the daily care they require (injury, thrown shoes, etc). I own horses and have plenty of experience. Personally I have never packed in with my horses for more than a 4 day trip because hunting and taking care of the horses is so much work you are completely exhausted and done after day 4. 

Also if you aren't riding them daily they can get bored after a couple days tied to the highline and become quite moody which doesn't help.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

"Not looking for 350 bulls, just a chance to get away from the crowds and see and hopefully have an opportunity on a couple elk."


For a fraction of that $1400 you could hit up a Spike only area. If it is elk you are after, I would go cow or spike. If you are cool lighting $1400 on fire, bull is the route. But your chances of success on a cow or spike are a fair amount higher. Colorado's either sex tag is a great option also if you are ok with ANY elk. But, Uintas is fun. It is hard hunting and I wouldn't count on success. With the hunt being a week later this year, I would plan on some downright crappy weather. Seems to storm yearly.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

JT770 said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. To elaborate a little more, total costs and the composition of my group is a driving factor. So far it's looking like 3-4 guys in our late 20's and my two uncles in their mid-late 50's which rules out a back pack hunt.
> 
> ...


Idaho would probably be your best bet, they don't require orange. :mrgreen:

There are some big elk regions in Idaho and you can get away from people without being packed in miles. Idaho closes some roads during the rifle season, which allows for you to get away from the roadies. If you go after the mule deer season closes there will be a lot less people.

Montana is another good bet. They have forever seasons. The forever seasons allow people to spread themselves out throughout. The MD rut is probably popular, but if you pick a limited draw MD unit the people will be less.

Colorado is another good bet. They do have the army of orange, but they have the most elk. Third season is probably better than second season as far as people numbers go.

The Utah Open Bull gives out 10,000 tags and the Uinta's gets most of the people.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

It is interesting that many are telling you to go to Colorado. Take a quick glance at the following link and scroll down to Page 22-- success rates for all rifle seasons. Then look through the Antlered success rates. Included there are the Limited Entry units so you will see some high success rates, but all those 0-15% success rates are the OTC general hunts. So before you go thinking that CO is easier to UT, you might want to consider that UT has a higher General Season success rate.

http://cpw.state.co.us/Documents/Hunting/BigGame/Statistics/Elk/2014StatewideElkHarvest.pdf

UT spike only usually has a 12-16% success rates while any bull usually hovers in the 15-18% range.

If you come to Utah be prepared for cold temps, warm temps, snow, rain, and make the best of it. There are bulls to be chased, but it won't be easy. Like most hunting- some hunters kill most of the game. I personally really like the Utah general season any bull hunts and even have had fun shooting spikes with my sons on the spike only units.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> The Utah Open Bull gives out 10,000 tags and the Uinta's gets most of the people.


That would be 14,300 general,open, any bull permits.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

JT770 said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. To elaborate a little more, total costs and the composition of my group is a driving factor. So far it's looking like 3-4 guys in our late 20's and my two uncles in their mid-late 50's which rules out a back pack hunt.
> 
> ...


You seem to be equating backpack/backcountry hunting with being 'into elk'. This is not always true and you should not assume that you cannot have a quality hunt while camping near a road. Elk are where you find them and they can move miles and miles in a single day. The beauty of camping near the road is that you can up and leave if the elk are not in your area--try doing this with horses after you are all set up--getting the darn things packed is an 'event' and takes a half day, on a decent trail you are going 3 mph max--going anywhere kills tons of time. Basically you are more married to an area while horse packing than truck camping.

If you hike a true mile off the road you will lose the vast majority of hunters and you will have plenty of help to get the animal packed back to the road. Plus with several hunters in your camp you can strategically spread out to different areas until somebody runs into some elk.

There are some great hunts that you can do in Idaho/Colorado/Montana and hunt from your truck and have success while also staying well under your budget. I would HIGHLY suggest you get a quality color screen GPS with the land ownership chip, especially if you hunt Colorado.

Do your research and you can do well in any of those states. Or come to Utah and share the Uintas with 10,000 hunters--no joke


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Packout said:


> It is interesting that many are telling you to go to Colorado. Take a quick glance at the following link and scroll down to Page 22-- success rates for all rifle seasons. Then look through the Antlered success rates. Included there are the Limited Entry units so you will see some high success rates, but all those 0-15% success rates are the OTC general hunts. So before you go thinking that CO is easier to UT, you might want to consider that UT has a higher General Season success rate.
> 
> http://cpw.state.co.us/Documents/Hunting/BigGame/Statistics/Elk/2014StatewideElkHarvest.pdf
> 
> ...


I'll play...

Mentally break down the hunter demographics of who is hunting Utah OTC compared to who is hunting Colorado OTC. Colorado is the US dumping ground of all back east guys who want to 'hunt' elk. You get a bucket load of out of shape, no experience elk hunters, many of who love to pop a cork. I have seen them in droves.

Who is hunting Utah OTC? Locals with local knowledge, and a lot of hard charging hunters. We are not a destination state, we are locals who go for broke. I have hunted a lot throughout the country and I truly believe that Utah produces some of the best hunters there are. Because most of us are/were Mormon or at least raised that way we generally don't party, don't drink, don't fornicate, and don't do drugs--we take all of our aggression to the mountain with us and hunt like wild men!

This is a little tongue in cheek but I do think there is some truth to it. So take the success % with a grain of salt, more information is needed to get an accurate view of reality.

A few hard chargin Marines are going to have a much better than average shot at shooting some elk than the average Colorado non resident. In Utah I see you as average or maybe slightly above in the uintas OTC hunting department.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Here are some general season bulls I hope this works not sure how to download from my phone. But so far I am working on bull number 7 from the uintas this up coming fall


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Gotta love the south slope of the uintas


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

hazmat,^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

You have done really WELL!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> hazmat,^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> You have done really WELL!


Thanks goofy this one is my biggest general season bull still in the taxidermy process could use a dusting


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Yes, very impressive hazmat. You have it figured out. I like the shrine type picture frame also. I have done a couple of those from my hunts of the past. A fun thing to hang on the wall if you cant afford taxidermy or even if you can.


----------



## idratherbhuntn (Sep 21, 2011)

I agree with what has mostly been said already. I have hunted Colorado, Utah, Idaho and Wyoming most of my life and all things being equal Utah is at the bottom of the list for opportunity at finding elk. That being said you can certainly still find elk. I wouldn't get your heart set on a horse camp either. I have had as many opportunities at elk close to roads as I have 5 miles back in the wilderness in all of the states listed. The difference is the number of encounters. I think if you put in the same amount of effort and time especially in Idaho or Colorado you will certainly see more elk. I know the uintas fairly well and have had an entire hunt without seeing a single elk.....sometimes thats just the way the uintas are. The wilderness area of the uintas however is one of my favorite places of all times and I'm sure you would enjoy your trip but I believe there are better options out there! Best of luck on whatever you decide.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

First of all, thanks for your service for our country! Second, judging by your comments it seems you have your heart set on a "traditional" horseback hunt and I can totally understand wanting to experience something like that!

I have a close family friend that has hunted a certain area of the Uintas for nearly 20 years with his three children. Over the last 20 years, he personally has harvested 14 bulls. Over the past ten years, two out of three of his kids gets an elk every year. This guy literally has the elk figured out, he knows where they go when it's warm, where they go when it's cold, where they go when pressured, etc. One time I asked him about his success and his answer was, "I shoot the first bull I see. The years that I didn't connect, were the years I passed up on smaller bulls." I believe 7 out of the 14 bulls are spikes, and the rest are rag horns. 

Moral of the story, if you would seriously, 100%, without-a-shadow-of-a-doubt be willing to punch your tag on a spike on an open bull area - I would recommend getting a spike tag, instead of an open bull tag, look at the limited entry units that are rugged and have a lot of elk on there. You can still do the horse hunt deal, will see a lot more elk, and can still get away from the crowds.


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

Get a tag! Get your ponies! Make sure you have plenty of bourbon! Come out and have an elk hunt! The bourbon is to drink your sorrows away when you get your "A" kicked by uinta elk. 

great information that has been shared. To be realistic. With 4-6 guys. Anywhere you hunt I'd wouldn't expect to fill all your tags unless you were in colorado with either sex tags. So for the investment factor. I would want some elk meat to bring home. And I would hunt in areas that have a lot of elk. The uintas is not one of those places! 

There is not an easy O.T.C. Tag out there that I'm aware of. But, there are some unit groups and elk herds that I would take a long look at in colorado before I decided on the uintas. 

Are the Unitas the worst choice? No. Are the Unitas the best? No.

With money being an issue. I would strongly advise you to get a few cow tags instead of bull tags. Or get both a cow tag and bull tag. That way all of you can have a chance at taking an elk home.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Lake Chepeta is a good entry point. I've seen elk to the east and west of Chepeta. The Uinta Highline trail runs the backbone of the Uintas and can be used to access other drainages. I particularly like the area between Chepeta and Whiterocks Lake. Consider a backpacking trip in July or August to learn the area.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Airborne said:


> we generally don't party, don't drink, don't fornicate, and don't do drugs--we take all of our aggression to the mountain with us and hunt like wild men!


I do all of those and still seem to have some success.

We do have a lot of private land Any Bull going on. While his stats could be accurate for the average Joe, there is a lot more that would be looked at for a Non-Res public hunt.

I mainly recommend CO because you can go to public land with an either sex tag. If he is ok with any elk, I assumed a cow would be fine. I feel like that $600 tag, when considering both cow and bull, would yield more success. Especially if they are going on horseback.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

RandomElk16 said:


> I do all of those and still seem to have some success..


Ha!! Well you don't have to brag about it! I should follow that up with "pics or it didn't happen" :grin:


----------



## JT770 (Jan 25, 2016)

Gents,

Once again, thanks for the varying perspectives and suggestions, its exactly what I was looking for. To circle back on a couple questions and comments:

-As far as horses go and my experiences with them, a rodeo in the back country is exactly what I don't want... If I pursue Utah, I got a arrangement worked out with the wrangler to help with the pack in & pack out to alleviate some of the stress. We would be keeping 2-3 horses in Camp. Still a lot of work, but manageable. 

-I have looked heavily into Idaho and Colorado and have not ruled these states out, but... haven't really found a "foothold" in either one to start building off. Last season, I had the fortune (or spent...) of being packed in 7 plus miles in the back country and saw 14 elk over seven days, finally killing a Cow on the last night with a 2nd Season OTC Tag. My friend, was not so fortunate. He is also in his late 20's, in great shape and highly motivated, yet with a LE 1st Season CO Rifle Hunt he couldn't out-hike the roadside crowds and did not see a single Elk the two days he scouted and the 5 he hunted.... I know individual experiences, weather and everything else varies, and that being in the back country away from OTC hunting pressure does not guarantee getting into Elk... but the majority of evidence suggests it increases your chances.... With that said, I'm definitely open to any suggestions such as units or season's in Colorado or Idaho that anyone is willing to offer up. 

-I like the Spike/Cow Hunt idea and will pitch it to my group to see if its something we would be collectively interested in. Along the same lines, has anyone had any success with the Elk Control Permits in the South Slope Units? From some initial research it looks like a great way to increase the flexibility of the hunt so we could take a Bull or Cow.

-Finally, CPAjeff and some of the others nailed it for me... Last year I went on what I thought would be the hunt of a lifetime and got exactly that. Now I'm hooked.... I have one more season before I get orders back to the East Coast and the logistics, work and family commitments of planning and executing something like this will be unrealistic so I want to take advantage while I got the shot... I'm in no way, shape or form "above" truck camping or setting up by a road as it offers mobility and you can bring a lot more creature comforts, I just don't want to do it with 500 other people. 

Keep it coming and thanks again!!

Jon


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

PM Sent - Good luck


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Airborne said:


> Because most of us are/were Mormon or at least raised that way we generally don't party, don't drink, don't fornicate, and don't do drugs--we take all of our aggression to the mountain with us and hunt like wild men!


I think I'll use that as the tagline for my next hunting video series. Either that or just use it as a signature on one of my other accounts. I never thought about it that way but I think that's not an entirely unreasonable claim to make...


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Why not apply for Wyoming special, with no points you have an ok chance of drawing, it's around $1100 and there won't be near the people. It's a great tag that comes with a bucketload of opportunity. I know some good areas and if you draw it I will point you in the right direction plus you won't need horses. You can archery hunt the whole month of September then come back in October and rifle hunt for a couple weeks. And if you don't draw then go OTC in another state. The draw results come out quick so you can plan accordingly.

I can point ya in a couple different directions in Colorado if you decide to go that route. I can give ya some areas in the spike areas of Utah if you do that also, but I won't help one bit when it comes to the uintas--that is too precious to give out, just too much blood, sweat, and tears to give anything up....sorry


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Airborne said:


> Because most of us are/were Mormon or at least raised that way we generally don't party, don't drink, don't fornicate, and don't do drugs--we take all of our aggression to the mountain with us and hunt like wild men!


So, since I am a married man, should I sleep in a tent for a couple weeks before the season starts to get that "wild man" back?? /**|**\\

Just giving you crap.;-)


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

That would be a good start ?


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

JT770 said:


> Gents,
> 
> Once again, thanks for the varying perspectives and suggestions, its exactly what I was looking for. To circle back on a couple questions and comments:
> 
> ...


I say go for it do a pack in hunt in the uintas it is a beautiful place the experience alone would be worth .


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

Airborne said:


> I'll play...
> 
> Because most of us are/were Mormon or at least raised that way we generally don't party, don't drink, don't fornicate, and don't do drugs--we take all of our aggression to the mountain with us and hunt like wild men!


I think this is so funny.Pretty accurate too.:grin:


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Airborne said:


> Ha!! Well you don't have to brag about it! I should follow that up with "pics or it didn't happen" :grin:


Usually so drunk I forget to take a picture. Since I am right next to the road for the hunt I can just throw the animal(s) in the truck and get back to my cooler and fire.

:mrgreen::mrgreen:;-)8)


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

RoosterKiller said:


> I think this is so funny.Pretty accurate too.:grin:


Do you know why you always want to take at least two or more Mormons hunting with you? Because if you only take one Mormon he will drink all your beer! 8)


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Do you know why you always want to take at least two or more Mormons hunting with you? Because if you only take one Mormon he will drink all your beer! 8)


Pretty sure that joke is as old as mormonism itself...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Beer was completely legal and accepted in the LDS church for nearly 100 years. The largest seller of Alcohol in Utah? Brigham Young. There was a massive beer brewery that took up an entire city block... and that doesn't include all the other brewerys strewn about (Lucky Lager etc etc).

History is stranger than fiction at times.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That is because beer was safer to drink than was the water. There is a show on a cable channel that was called "How Beer Saved America" 

You have to figure that at that time frame they had no idea of where some of the diseases came from and a lot of them came from contaminated water which was drank without boiling. Beer on the other hand was boiled and got all of the bad stuff out of it.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Clarq said:


> Pretty sure that joke is as old as mormonism itself...


An oldie but a goodie


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

DallanC said:


> Beer was completely legal and accepted in the LDS church for nearly 100 years. The largest seller of Alcohol in Utah? Brigham Young. There was a massive beer brewery that took up an entire city block... and that doesn't include all the other brewerys strewn about (Lucky Lager etc etc).
> 
> History is stranger than fiction at times.
> 
> -DallanC


Ok, I may have been exaggerating just a bit... but let's just say I've heard that joke so many times it got old a long time ago. I can pretty much count on hearing it whenever I tell someone I'm an angler.


----------

